# Machine Polishing Course



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had a look on google and seen a few of these. Would anyone else be interested in learning how to use a machine polisher 'properly' from a professional at a training day? Just an idea that I thought I'd throw out there to see if anyone else would be interested?
Maybe dooka could set something up if there was enough of us?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I would be more than happy to sort something..

If there is enough interest, I will have to check my diary for free dates, but feel free to get something going. I would be happy to do something either at my unit, which won't be ready till late September or at someones house/unit/work etc..

If those who are interested, maybe start a list going here, and what you would like to learn, ie. D.A or Rotary..

Rotary I can point you in the right direction, but only time and practice will get you sorted..

I will have to find some panels for you all to practice on, unless someone can supply, I will have a word around to see what I can organise..

A small donation for my time, products etc would be appreciated. If that isn't too much to ask..

We might need to speak to a forum rep to get this going..

1.TheMetalMan0 - (Da or Rotary or both, or what ever here)


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent thanks for that Dooka, apologies for volounteering you! Your were the first name that came to mind when I thought about it though 
All you ideas below sound great! we'll see if we get any more interest before sorting more of the details 
Thanks again!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to, most charge around £50 for the day and order pizzas in for lunch.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob - depending upon how many peeps are up for it I may be able to host this - I may even have a few panels that can be practised/demo'd on although may need more.

It may be best to wait until your unit is finished as that would mean the weather would not be an issue. You could start something up in the events section and see what kind of interest you get 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Cheers Charlie and everyone else..

No worries to volunteering me ..

There are a few other detailers on here, so could be worth chatting to them as well, as I am in the midlands, and someone is Scotland, well it is a long way to come, hence why I mention the other detailers.

Robtur is in Scotland, not volunteering him though. So he may be able to cater for some up north..

I know some of the guys on DW do these course, and always look like a good crack..

As said, happy to help out on this..


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

This sounds like a excellent idea, I have always wanted to do somthing like this so i will put my name down  
My Farther has an old BMW 520i, its just been sat on the drive since he brought his A6 it has not had a polish and wax for years, he may let me bring it down for a combined once over as we practice on it, if we can even out the polishing afterwards i am sure he would let me use it. I will tell him i am getting it polished for him :lol: Its a dark metallic blue so should come up nice when polished.

Steve Rotary


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Brilliant idea :wink:

I know sod all about detailing but picked up from reading on here that you have to own two buckets, then smear some clay on the car and buff it off with a sanding disc on your drill... but I could be wrong


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

dooka said:


> Cheers Charlie and everyone else..
> 
> No worries to volunteering me ..
> 
> ...


I will be considering this once i open a unit in/around Glasgow, ill keep folk posted and see about having a comple of companies involved.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I would be really interested in this, i woukdnt mind traveeling too, i have a hard top which i could practice on 

:mrgreen:


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all, would love to be on a course, bought DAS 6 but am scared to really let rip on the TT. The only trouble is am in Cornwall, so would like to see acourse in Devon, Somerset or Dorset! 

Paul


----------

